# IVF Wales treatment meet up's



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

This is the place to discuss/arrange that the meet up's for those that are *going or going to be going through treatment at IVF Wales clinic**
(There is a thread for the general all welcome meet up's http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239874.0 but this is the place for the meet up's without the bumps and babes about  )

Please remember that this is a public forum, so be careful about what personal info you give out 

Can I also suggest that if there are different dates/places that each list is done in a different colour to highlight the difference 
*


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks shell


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks shellebelle


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks shell


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

excellent idea xx


----------



## Sheena3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Would love to meet up with anyone round the Cardiff area


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd love a meet up   

I'm in Cardiff but can travel.

Kitty x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It will be lovely to have new faces at the meets 

I'm not sure now where everyone is meeting because it has all just been changed but i'm sure someone will come along soon and let you both know


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

i would love to meet up and wil do one day when there one i can get to im aberdare area but can travel xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thought i would post the list so far for tx meets.

Dragonfly Newport
Date will be Monday 26th July and anytime from 5pm

The List so far.
1. Julespenold (awaiting Tx)
2. Sam76 (awaiting tx)
3. Jule (inbetween)
4. Queenie ( awaiting Lap) will be there as long as don't go on holiday.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Just thought i would suggest that if there are other ladies that would like to meet but Newport is no good maybe you can say where you are from and maybe next time we could arrange another venue more central to everyone that would like to come.  is that ok with everyone?


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Kitty and Sheena we would love to see you at the Newport meet its off Junction 28 so not too far from Cardiff I've added you to the list:-

Dragonfly Newport (just off Junction 28 M4)
Monday 26th July and anytime from 5pm

The List so far.
1. Julespenold (awaiting Tx)
2. Sam76 (awaiting tx)
3. Jule (inbetween)
4. Queenie ( awaiting Lap) will be there as long as don't go on holiday.
5. Kitty 
6. Sheena

We'll post up directions nearer the time


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cheers Jules,

I'll be there   

Kitty x


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hiya guys, Just a quickie to let you know that I would love to come, but Newport for me is too far. I'm in the Llanelli area.  I'm sure I'll be able to make it at some point, but not this one.  Hope you have fun.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

newport to far for me ladies plus timing is hard with work as im a nanny and work 730-7 30 so would not get anywhere till late if there s somehting closer and may be anyday between thurs and sunday ill be game be lovelt to meet u all xx


----------



## Sheena3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Jules, will definitely try to make it, although won't be able to get there till about 6. 
I guess I just look for a group of women and hope I don't introduce myself to the wrong group!!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Sheena, I have sent you a pm with my mobile number xx

We're open to suggestions for an area for the next meet, probably in August, is Cardiff or Bridgend any better for people?


----------



## tinky2511 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi, I would love to meet up with you girls.  Count me in for the 26th if that is ok. x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Tinky will be lovely to meet you. I've added you to the list and I'll PM you my mobile so you can give us a ring when you arrive (if you want someone to come out and meet you in the car park)  

Dragonfly Newport (just off Junction 28 M4)
Monday 26th July and anytime from 5pm

The List so far.
1. Julespenold (awaiting Tx)
2. Sam76 (awaiting tx)
3. Jule (inbetween)
4. Queenie ( awaiting Lap) will be there as long as don't go on holiday.
5. Kitty
6. Sheena
7. Tinky


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Queenie r u still coming on this meet?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes will be at this meet jule as i don't go to spain until 28th july. look forward to seeing everyone


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

I went for a reccy at the Dragonfly last night food was lovely, they have advised that we book a table in advance to be on the safe side as its the summer holidays. I though I would book a table for 6pm and we can eat when we all get there.

They have a lovely enclosed garden out the back as well we could sit in if the weather is good while we wait which is also right next to the car park.

Directions from Cardiff:-

Come off at Junction 28, M4 - Newport
Stay in Right Hand Lane as you come off the motorway and Keep Right after the first set of lights.
Follow signs for A48 Castleton (Fourth Junction)
It looks like you are taking the junction to get back on the M4 but take the exit just before you get on the slip road signed A48 Castleton.
Move into the Right Hand lane
Get into the right hand turn filter lane at the lights signed Cleppa Park
Turn Right at lights
Take First Exit off roundabout (sign says Greggs)
Take First Exit off roundabout (Holiday Inn)
You are here just turn right into the carpark.

The Address is:-

The Dragonfly
Hazel Drive
Cleppa 4
Newport Road
Gwent
*NP10 8FY*

I hope these directions make sense but if anyone is worried give us a call and we'll talk you in. I should be there from about 4:45 traffic permitting and I belive Sam will be there early too.

Link to website http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thedragonflynewport/

Dragonfly Newport (just off Junction 28 M4)
Monday 26th July and anytime from 5pm

The List so far.
1. Julespenold (awaiting Tx)
2. Sam76 (awaiting tx)
3. Jule (inbetween)
4. Queenie ( awaiting Lap) will be there as long as don't go on holiday.
5. Kitty
6. Sheena
7. Tinky

See you all next week
Jules xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ill be there any time from 4.30.see u monday


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

I will def be there...really looking forward to it   but bl**dy colleague has arranged a meeting in Blackwood that lasts until 4:30   so will be leaving promptly at the end of that and whizzing straight down (if meeting finishes any earlier I be making tracks straight away).

Looking forward to seeing/meeting you all xxxx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Could someone pm me their mobile number please and I'll send you mine??

Looking forward to putting some names to some faces!!   


Kitty x


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Kitty

Just sent you a pm with my mobile

Jules


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cheers Jules,

I've sent one back x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Directions from Cardiff:-

Come off at Junction 28, M4 - Newport
Stay in Right Hand Lane as you come off the motorway and Keep Right after the first set of lights.
Follow signs for A48 Castleton (Fourth Junction)
It looks like you are taking the junction to get back on the M4 but take the exit just before you get on the slip road signed A48 Castleton.
Move into the Right Hand lane
Get into the right hand turn filter lane at the lights signed Cleppa Park
Turn Right at lights
Take First Exit off roundabout (sign says Greggs)
Take First Exit off roundabout (Holiday Inn)
You are here just turn right into the carpark.

The Address is:-

The Dragonfly
Hazel Drive
Cleppa 4
Newport Road
Gwent
*NP10 8FY*

I hope these directions make sense but if anyone is worried give us a call and we'll talk you in. I should be there from about 4:45 traffic permitting and I belive Sam will be there early too.

Link to website http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thedragonflynewport/

Dragonfly Newport (just off Junction 28 M4)
Monday 26th July and anytime from 5pm

The List so far.
1. Julespenold (awaiting Tx)
2. Sam76 (awaiting tx)
3. Jule (inbetween)
4. Queenie ( awaiting Lap)
5. Kitty
6. Sheena
7. Tinky

i can be there any time so will aim for 4.30.
see you all tomorrow.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

enjoy your meet ladies


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi girls,

I can't make tonight now as I'm replacing a colleague in a meeting tomorrow in Llandudno. It's at the crack of dawn so I'm going to go up this afternoon and stay over.

Have a fab time and I'll make sure I can get to the next one.

Jules I'll text you just in case no one logs on and sees this.

Kitty


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

No problem Kitty, hopefully you can make another meet x


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Jules,

I'll definitely make sure I get to the next one, be really nice to meet you guys before I start tx in Sept.

Kitty x


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

We'll post up some dates for the next one either tonight or tomoz.

I have six of us down for tonight, shall we meet in the beer garden, as long as the rain holds off?

1. Julespenold (awaiting Tx)
2. Sam76 (awaiting tx)
3. Jule (inbetween)
4. Queenie ( awaiting Lap)
5. Sheena
6. Tinky


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all

lovely meet yesterday great to see you all
sheena and tinky it was lovely to meet you and i hope you enjoyed the meet.

we looked at dates for another treatment meet and think we decided on monday 23rd august. we have not chosen a venue thought we would see who wants to meet and then make it as central as we can for all to come.

Monday 23rd August

1. Queenie
2. Jule


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All Lovely to meet Tinky and Sheena last night and have a good gossip I hope you both enjoyed the evening. Hope you can meet one of the bridgend meets and meet everyone else. *Tinky* good luck for Friday and fingers crossed its all go on Monday for you. *Sheena* all the best for your 2ww 1 down and 1 to go fingers crossed for a bfp *Queenie* have a fab holiday i'm not envious of you at all  *Jule *Good luck with your dissitation *Sam *Not long to go now I hope you are still aake lol Just to clarify a point that came up tonight these meets are for anyone going through treatment regardless of what stage and if they already have children, the more the merrier. As per Queenies post:- we looked at dates for another treatment meet and think we decided on monday 23rd august. we have not chosen a venue thought we would see who wants to meet and then make it as central as we can for all to come.

Monday 23rd August

1. Queenie
2. Jule 3. Julespenfold


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi All

Just wanted to say that I had a fab time last night - couldn't believe the time i got home - we can really talk   

Was so lovely to meet you Tinky and Sheena and of course great to see the regulars too. 

Venue - TBC (somewhere central along M4 depending on who's available on date below)

Monday 23rd August

1. Queenie
2. Jule    
3. Julespenfold
4. Sam76
  

Look forward to seeing you all again - and some more new faces? xx

Sam x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Had a lovely night last night.  It was great to chat. Nice to meet you Sheena and Tinky.  Good luck for your scan tinky on fri and sheena    you get a BFP next wed.
Cant believe how late i was home.  I sped all the way to get home a bit quicker and i managed to shower and get to bed by 11pm, what a late one girlies   


Venue - TBC (somewhere central along M4 depending on who's available on date below)

Monday 23rd August

1. Queenie
2. Jule    
3. Julespenfold
4. Sam76
  

Look forward to seeing you all again - and some more new faces?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Venue - TBC (somewhere central along M4 depending on who's available on date below)

Monday 23rd August

1. Queenie
2. Jule    
3. Julespenfold
4. Sam76
5. Helen


----------



## Sheena3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

i really wna get to one but we r hoping to go graba  late deal and go away the 9th to 23 rd as that when we bth bked time off work. but depending on flight times ill try and get to this one . bridgend cardiff area is ok fro me 40 mins each way 

jo xx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Venue - TBC (somewhere central along M4 depending on who's available on date below)

Monday 23rd August

1. Queenie
2. Jule    
3. Julespenfold
4. Sam76
5. Helen
6. Sheena


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Venue - TBC (somewhere central along M4 depending on who's available on date below)

Monday 23rd August

1. Queenie
2. Jule    
3. Julespenfold
4. Sam76
5. Helen
6. Sheena    7. Jo1985 possibly


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Venue - TBC (somewhere central along M4 depending on who's available on date below)

Monday 23rd August

1. Queenie
2. Jule    
3. Julespenfold
4. Sam76
5. Helen
6. Sheena    
7. Jo1985 possibly


Have had a couple of suggestions fro Bridgend, how about the pub we went to on the last General meet up?


----------



## tinky2511 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Ladies, Count me in.  Sorry I have not been on-line since the meet up, my lap-top decided to blow up, so have been without a computer since Tuesday.  Really nice to meet you all last week, and looking forward to meeting you all again soon.

Take care for now

Tina x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Venue - TBC (somewhere central along M4 depending on who's available on date below)

Monday 23rd August

1. Queenie
2. Jule    
3. Julespenfold
4. Sam76
5. Helen
6. Sheena    
7. Jo1985 possibly
8. Tinky (Tina)
9. Sugar


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes sounds good do you mean the Ty RIsha inn in Bridgend?


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

sorry girlies i just booked hol last ngt i goin monday 9th till 24th landing 12-30 am in birmingham only place we cud get to fly from so sadly ill miss this meet.   but on plus side i going on hols and willbe back day b4 my appt all tanned and refreashed who hoo   so hope u all ahve a gd meet i will one day get to one x love to all xx   jo xx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Jule - Yer the food was nice and plenty of room.

Jo - Thats a shame hopefully see you at the next one in September x

I was thinking maybe we could swap venues each month have one down Newport/Cardiff way and then the following month have one Bridgend way depending on who can come etc

The list so far:-

Monday 23rd August

1. Queenie
2. Jule    
3. Julespenfold
4. Sam76
5. Helen
6. Sheena    
7. Tinky (Tina)
8. Sugar


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hey jules yeah hopefully will see u at another meet but sorry to say i wonr be thinking bout u al l while lying  on a beach lol 

have gd time 
xx joxx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Details for the meet on *Monday 23rd August*

*Tyrisha inn*, near sarn park bridgend

Directions from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip road as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the harvester.
Right lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit sign posted mcarthur glen (its the one before the turning for sainsburys and harvester).
There is a left turn after a house just before you get to the shops (you are heading as if you are going to shops then turning off).
Follow the lane/narrow road and as you come to a bend the pub is on the right. 
It is literally 1-2 minutes off M4.

The List So Far

1. Queenie
2. Jule 
3. Julespenfold
4. Sam76
5. Helen
6. Sheena 
7. Tinky (Tina)
8. Sugar

I will hopefully be there by half five although I will try to get there before.

Jules x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Great i should be there by about 4.30-5pm depending on work.  Dissertation is going in for binding on mon so may do that and then come onto the meet


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi All

Details for the meet on Monday 23rd August

Tyrisha inn, near sarn park bridgend

Directions from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip road as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the harvester.
Right lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit sign posted mcarthur glen (its the one before the turning for sainsburys and harvester).
There is a left turn after a house just before you get to the shops (you are heading as if you are going to shops then turning off).
Follow the lane/narrow road and as you come to a bend the pub is on the right.  
It is literally 1-2 minutes off M4.

The List So Far

1. Queenie
2. Jule    
3. Julespenfold
4. Sam76
5. Sheena    
6. Tinky (Tina)
7. Sugar


Hi guys, just updating the list. I'm not going to be able to make it after all. Really sorry, hope you have a great meet. xx


----------



## Sheena3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Girls,
I'm afraid I won't be able to come. I'm going to visit my family to tell them the news that it is probably twins. Need to see the reaction on their faces for this one!

Have a lovely meal, hopefully I'll be able to make it to a general meet up soon.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all

Details for the meet on Monday 23rd August

Tyrisha inn, near sarn park bridgend

Directions from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip road as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the harvester.
Right  lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit sign posted mcarthur  glen (its the one before the turning for sainsburys and harvester).
There  is a left turn after a house just before you get to the shops (you are  heading as if you are going to shops then turning off).
Follow the lane/narrow road and as you come to a bend the pub is on the right.  
It is literally 1-2 minutes off M4.

The List So Far


1 Jule    
2 Julespenfold
3 Sam76
4 Tinky (Tina)
5 Sugar


hi girls, 
Really sorry not gonna be able to make tomorrow hope you have a good meet. see you all at the next meet.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

hi all

Details for the meet on Monday 23rd August

Tyrisha inn, near sarn park bridgend

Directions from Cardiff.
Off M4 junction 36 mcarthur glen
Left off slip road as if you were heading towards bridgend and towards the harvester.
Right  lane and at roundabout you are takign the exit sign posted mcarthur  glen (its the one before the turning for sainsburys and harvester).
There  is a left turn after a house just before you get to the shops (you are  heading as if you are going to shops then turning off).
Follow the lane/narrow road and as you come to a bend the pub is on the right.  
It is literally 1-2 minutes off M4.

The List So Far


1 Jule    
2 Julespenfold
3 Sam76
4 Tinky (Tina)
5 Sugar
  THere a shame queenie you cant make it. Ive asked another friend who has just found out she needs ivf to the meet so dont know if she will come.  She is having an appt with Lyndon clinic 3rd Sept.    What time is everyone planning on being there.  i can be there for 4.45


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just to say have a good meet tomorrow. I can't come tomorrow but one day I'll make one   


Kitty xxx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll  be there by 6 - might be able to get there earlier but will have to see how things go in work and drop you a text  x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ok great look forward to seeing you all tom


----------



## tinky2511 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Ladies, how are you all doing? Sorry not been in touch, been away.

Congratulations on your news Sheena x

Sorry but I won't be able to make tonight, I have a late meeting in Bristol, so not sure what time I will get back.  No news for me yet, because I have been away, its more of a three week wait, can't poas as on pregnyl so will have blood tests on Wed and Fri and then I will know.

Hope you enjoy your evening x


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thats a shame you all can't make it hope to see you at another meet x

I'll be there about 5ish traffic permitting


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

has a next meeting been sortedyet  ladies?? would love to come if i can make it working mon wed thurs from sept onwards


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi All, 

I wonder if I could join you? Im new to this site but joined to see if I could find a support group/meet people going through the same thing in the Cardiff area. Ive been under the IVF Wales clinic since July 2010 and we are currently waiting IVF/ICSI treatment following a diagnosis of tubal damage. Would love to meet up with people going through the same/similar experiences as feel so alone at the moment.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya Penelope Pitstop and welcome u ve come to the right place the girls on this thread r lovely and all meet up monthly and we are all at different stages of tx.  x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Jo,
Thanks for your reply. It would be great to meet up with people going through the same thing. I will keep my eye out for meetings in the Cardiff area. How do you get your treatment info and details about ttc to come up on your profile?

xxxx


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya yo got to do it on your profile cant say off top off head as on my mobile lol but will let you know.meets r usually in bridgend in harvester and girls come from fair distance x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok thanks. xxx


----------



## Dodo_1977 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I wonder if it might be ok for me to come along to one of the meetups, I'm currently just started my first ICSI cycle and would love to get involved in everything!
Jo


----------



## Aussiechick (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm like Dodo_1977 & have just started treatment - any meetups on soon that i'd be able to come to


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Guys

The next general meet has been set for 12pm on Saturday 29th January 2011 at the Harvester in Bridgend (the one by Mcarthur Glen Shops).

If anyone would like to come who hasn't been before pop me a pm and i'll send you back my mobile number and i'll meet you outside

Hope to see a few of you there
Jules x


----------



## faith_2011 (May 16, 2011)

hi does anyone know of any meet ups in the newport area?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Faith, the meets are generally in the bridgend area (sarn), but I know a few of the ladies are from the newport area, so it could be possible for a newport meet to be arranged if there was interest


----------



## faith_2011 (May 16, 2011)

thanks for the reply i dont drive at so bridgend is abit far does anyone know if the train goes that way lol


----------



## kat_11 (May 9, 2011)

Me and and a friend live near Newport and I for one would be interested in a meet up there.
Ist cycle starting in October at IVF Wales.
K x


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

I too would be intersted in meeting up.  I live near Newport, so would be happy to meet somewhere handy for the majority.  Maybe the Dragonfly (easy access from the M4), or on the outskirts of Cardiff ??

Due to start ICSI in September, fingers crossed.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

So ladies set a date and have a meet up. 

There are a lot of newbies starting on on the tx road which I'm sure will want to meet


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

ladies is anyone still intereted in a meet up if we arrange it in bridgend as its in the middle for most i live in newport and drive so could do a pick up for odd few who need it x


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hey ammie the meets used to be in bridegend sarn park services harvester general for all and resonable grub too. if people still like this idea xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

yeah jo lets get it back on track then cus it would be alot better to meet up with people going through it to and put faces to names etc some ladies who cant get to bridgend if they pm me i can arrange for us to get there depending on how im feeling hubby may have to do drop of and pick up xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ladies if u look there is a thread for tx meet ups. 

Can I suggest a date is picked and posted up there and then put on the cyclers thread. This is how the first meets came about and they are so good and we all gained so much from them

Enjoy it


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wat bout sat 4 th February at harvester bridgend . Sarn park services at 1pm


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

yeah sounds great to me hun that be a perfect date cus i be with my mother weekend before and weekend after that xx


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey ladies don't forget meet up tom harvesters btidgend by mc Arthur glen 1 pm names below
* Jo


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey ladies don't forget meet up tom harvesters btidgend by mc Arthur glen 1 pm names below
* Jo 
* annie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Have fun ladies. I remember the very first meet up and made lifelong friends


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sadly cancelled kara only myself n lady called aj . So leaving till.more can come sadly x


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

well i must say as much as i wanted to meet im slightly glad i havent gone as with the snow i got in my street already never gotten bk up hill later on x


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

the snow is crazy jo i just couldnt risk it, i know what our roads get like and if it got anything like last year we wouldnt be getting home for a while lol and i hate the cold xxx


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

I wud nvr had got bk up my.hill hun its k rearrange it x


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

i know but i felt terrible saying no becci wanted to go to.x x


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

I will hopefully be able to come next time, brakes are also done now! x


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

that be brill hun xxx


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

How bout a meet 25/02 same place time ?


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey jo its possible and not possible lol my ec is scheduled for 20/2 and not sure about et so not sure if i will be up for that date and i cant do the weekend after as im off to swansea to watch becci so her sky dive  xx


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok.np


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Could prob do that. x


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

Treatment meet may 12 th harvesters Bridgend . 12 pm onwards


----------

